# Pond algae eater



## fishbone

My dad has a 6 thousand gallon outdoor pond and we're looking at the possibility of getting some algae eaters. Here's a topic about it:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fish-aquarium-pictures/14623-my-dads-6k-gallon-pond.html
The pond has plenty of brown algae on the bottom, rocks, everything is slimy with the stuff, to the point that the water is brown and you can't see the bottom. We're looking at also treating the water for it but we'd like to introduce some algae eaters. The pond isn't really overtaken by the stuff, it seems to stay in ballance but we'd like a tad bit clearer water.
But there's a catch. We have 5-year old koi in there that spend the winter in the pond. Is there an algae eater that can survive year-round in there? We simply don't have the means to keep them indoors, not to mention trying to catch them


----------



## Guest

I was told a regular pleco would work in a pond a few years ago but they wouldn't be able to survive the winter in MI tho. how cold does it get where you live?


----------



## fishbone

Nebraska? Probably as cold as MI. The bottom of the pond obviously never freezes, so I'd say the absolute coldest is somewhere above 32*F. I'm being told 4*Celsius minimum, which means roughly 38-39*F


----------



## Corydora_FREAK

do they make pond heaters? Because if they do, get a common pleco and get that heater in there. Plecs are pretty hardy fish, and just keep it over 45 degrees at least in the winter and he should survive...


----------



## StarLab

Garra Pingi Pingi work well for ponds. Not too sure about winterizing them though.

I find they are only available in the spring. Bit pricey though... $15 for small ones.


----------



## Kageshi17

You could do some sort of snail....I'm pretty sure they would do the trick as long as they don't MULTIPLE LIKE CRAZY! (like pond snails, those mo fos) Maybe mystery snails can be in really cold temps? Cuz if they can, they are big and awesome. Hehe. But then again you have to find a snail that loves algae....


----------



## MyraVan

Mystery snails definitely cannot survive very cold conditions, but there's a snail that's fairly similar that can: a trapdoor snail. Read all about them here:
http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug, Snails, Trapdoor.htm
I don't know where to buy them in the US; perhaps the shop in the link can sell you some?


----------



## Fishfirst

If you heat your pond during the winter just slighly... and keep flowing... these might be an answer...
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=860&N=0


----------



## Guest

Id get a common pleco and winter him inside


----------



## Guest

swordtailbreedr said:


> Id get a common pleco and winter him inside


He said that's not an option. He's looking for something to survive throughout the winter.
Trapdoor snails might not be a bad idea but by planting your pond, you reduce alot of the algae. Floating plants such as water hyacinth and water lettuce as well as oxygenators like anacharis help out a lot.


----------



## fishbone

We'll try the plant route and maybe get some snails.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Damon

The plant route is the safest. Be sure to get native plants that can die off and come back after winter.


----------



## Guest

Oh srry i didnt see the no wintering inside thing. There are heat coils for ponts thogh


----------



## Guest

WOW that shark is 40 bucks plus shipping...i could get 20 neons for dat much! but really if he sells a few koi he can pay for it-theres an idea-sell some koi to by a heater then u could get a pleco if u want!


----------



## guppyart

swordtailbreedr said:


> WOW that shark is 40 bucks plus shipping...i could get 20 neons for dat much! but really if he sells a few koi he can pay for it-theres an idea-sell some koi to by a heater then u could get a pleco if u want!


you can't put a price on a fish that does its job,, thats the coolest thing I have seen.
take a look at good quality discus prices let alone SW fish prices.
I agree on the plant route,, I am doing water lettuce, water hyacinth,water sprite, large duckweed,najas,, I don't know if the water sprite and najas will survive in my temps but if they do woohoo.
wish you luck with this I know my ponds always have algae:chair:


----------



## Guest

Yeah I understand whar your saying but 40 bucks is alot of money! If he has moneyy to spare cool for him! but i dream about being able to afford half a dozen discus


----------



## fishbone

Are there any safe and effective comercially available products to combat algae? I saw some liquid stuff at PetCo and PetSmart made by API. Are they to be trusted? Supposed to be safe for plants and fish.


----------



## Mazzy

I personnally would not choose the chemical/poison route but it's whatever you prefer. As for combatting algea in a pond, I see you were saying a $40 fish was a cash issue so this may not work BUT what will effectively and forever keep algea from being a problem in the pond is strong undercurrent. I have an ornamental pond (I realize yours is much bigger) that I had this problem with also - you begin to curse the sun after a while - so, I split my pump (you will have to buy extra pumps in that big a pond) and allowed a large portion of water to simply spray out the bottom, constantly circling the pond - never had an algea problem again. 

Again, cost will be an issue with large submersible pumps BUT in the long run, do you want to add chemicals repeatedly and have to mess with it, or do you want the problem solved ya know.

Oh, and I had koi also. The did not care in the least about the current.


----------



## blcknwitecuban

they have hifinned sharks (those $40 fish) at petsmart in the goldfish section. you could see how much the are there. i dont usually look for goldfish though so im not sure on a price but im sure there less that $40 there


----------



## Mazzy

Just looked at the pics. Very nice pond. Not as deep as I thought 6000 gallons would be. You could go on this or any other used equipemnt forums and get a couple Mag12's or 18's or even 36's (whatever you find used) and voila, problem solved. Put sponges on the intake, let the pump just flow out from it's outlet with no attachment, point the pump towards the side of the pond (place about 2 feet away from side) and put a second one on the opposite side, pointing against the opposite side. 
You can find Mag pumps relatively cheaply on Reef Central. People are always selling pumps and what-not, or on Michigan Reefers (even though you aren't in MI, most people ship) and I'm sure there are several other sites as well that you can buy good cheap pumps on - I'm finding that saltwater forums tend to have cheaper stuff?? I can't explain this phenomenon.

Just an fyi, my uncle uses chemicals on his pond (too deep to use pumps) and uses them and uses them... it becomes a headache, not a hobby.


----------



## fishbone

Thanks for all the advice.
How about a UV sterilizer? I found one for under $200 on drfostersmith.com
How efficient are UV sterilizers?
I changed my mind about the chemicals treatment. I figured we'd have to spend way over 100 bucks just to rid the problem which might come back again.

Any experience/luck with barley straw? We have 2 clumps in there but don't seem to be doing anything. Should we throw some more in?


----------



## Fishfirst

UV would be your best bet for free floating algae...


----------



## Guest

swordtailbreedr said:


> WOW that shark is 40 bucks plus shipping...i could get 20 neons for dat much! but really if he sells a few koi he can pay for it-theres an idea-sell some koi to by a heater then u could get a pleco if u want!


 
If you think thats incredibly expensive, you wouldn't be happy with a lot of the prices of saltwater fish.


----------



## Guest

Yeah i know about the prices of SW fish but 40 bucks is a lot of money regardless of what other fish cost


----------



## Fishfirst

I've paid three times that for something that didn't swim, and barely moved 2 inches its whole life. Clams are glorious creatures


----------



## fishbone

Whoops, wrong thread. Didn't mean to revive this one >_<


----------

